

Opera Mail - an email client and feed reader in one - mzelinka
http://www.opera.com/cs/computer/mail

======
nicoschuele
I like Opera mail client but at this point, it is unusable for me: I have
plenty of rules set in GMail but as in Opera Mail, there's no inbox, I only
have a view with "unread mails", not taking in account those moved other
labels for later read.

